# Time Lapse Video of my portrait of Madigan!



## awesome (Jan 15, 2013)

I haven't been here for a couple of years but wanted to share! :biggrin:

This sweetheart Madigan turned 12 years old on December 11th, 2015 and sadly crossed the rainbow bridge January 6th 2016. As a memorial and to capture his essence I was commissioned to paint this portrait of him, I further made the surprise better by making this time lapse video of the painting of this portrait!  I know the family of Madigan will cherish this forever.
The video can be seen at the following links:
On Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/adam.weaver.315865/videos/426813254110064/
My Website: http://portraitsbyadam.wix.com/portraitsbyadam#!videos/c158g
YouTube: 




Enjoy!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I love what you've done but I have to ask, where's the paint?


----------



## awesome (Jan 15, 2013)

dickhutchings it's there!  I use oil paint and my dry brush technique for my portraits.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Looked like you were using a pencil. Now I know what the marks on the tissue were.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You did a fantastic job. I'm sure the family is very pleased.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

That is so wonderful. :angel:

We lost a cherished one last year, plus have a black lab who will be 13 this year, and at some point I hope to get a portrait of Zoie, or a portrait of both of them together.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Boom ._.

Incredible work, congrats ._. (Yeh, still amazed)


----------

